# [Advice] Best/stable Droid Razr Maxx ROM? (verizon)



## Mudokon

So i got my friends Droid Razr Maxx rooted and Axiom ICS rom loaded, but I wanted to ask everyone here, if that is the stable-est rom he could have, and if there are JB roms out that are stable enough for him to upgrade from ICS?

Thanks!


----------



## sherri

I use Full Throttle AOKP Milestone JB ROM. Perfectly stable.

Sent from my XT912 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DROID-RAGE

Mudokon said:


> So i got my friends Droid Razr Maxx rooted and Axiom ICS rom loaded, but I wanted to ask everyone here, if that is the stable-est rom he could have, and if there are JB roms out that are stable enough for him to upgrade from ICS?
> 
> Thanks!


Hey I'm on Razr 912/4.04 am curoius which is the best rom avialable to download to second system???Please help???


----------



## Mudokon

sherri said:


> I use Full Throttle AOKP Milestone JB ROM. Perfectly stable.
> 
> Sent from my XT912 using Tapatalk 2


Not sure how that is smooth, MMS doesnt work and camera has issues?


----------



## sherri

MMS is having issues on most JB ROMs. I use Verizon Messaging, but almost all 3rd party messaging apps work.

I haven't had problems with the camera.

Sent from my XT912 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mudokon

Anyone know if/how i could fix WEBTOP not working, everything else is great about Full Throttle Rom???


----------



## tbis

Mudokon said:


> Anyone know if/how i could fix WEBTOP not working, everything else is great about Full Throttle Rom???


U have to be on a motoblur based rom

Sent from my XT912 using RootzWiki


----------



## Mudokon

tbis said:


> U have to be on a motoblur based rom
> 
> Sent from my XT912 using RootzWiki


Do you know a good motoblur base rom that is JB?


----------



## vtwinbmx

There isn't any


----------



## FastKatt

I'm really happy with Eclipse 1.5.1 ICS
He'll be building the JB Rom, since there was an update sent to some of the Razrs
It's been very stable & he keeps up with the ROM.
http://eclipserom.com/vforum/showthread.php?3023-ROM-Eclipse-Razr-ICS-v1-2-CDMA-(7-25-12)&goto=newpost


----------



## juv3

Well i got to download BionX 1.5.1 before all the drama with the eclipse rom from droidrazr.com... i think its battery life is better than eclipse and everithing works on this Rom... i tried all JB leaked kernel based Rom and battery life is great but the kernel mods/tweaks need to be redone because they're not sticking to the overclocking apps plus the light sensor when making phonecalls has bugs... just too may bugs in general on the JB leaked kernel but if you wanna try a JB rom i recommend JeLLyWiZ.


----------



## FastKatt

Link to drama?

Sent from my Eclipsed RazrMaxx!


----------



## juv3

FastKatt said:


> Link to drama?
> 
> Sent from my Eclipsed RazrMaxx!


the Rom has been removed ill upload it and pm u the link 2nite


----------



## XXDroidZillaXX

Look into Flying Jelly ROM .. I'm using it now and love it.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## FastKatt

I never got my PM =-(

Sent from my Eclipsed RazrMaxx!


----------



## dAi

Breakneck ROM r7

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------

